# WA State Sponsorship ICT Business Analyst Requirement



## ronz17 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello,

i have just got ACS Skill Assessments positive results (ICT Business Analyst), 4 Years Working Expirience and IELTS band 7
i am short of 5 points and thinking to get WA State sponsorship. (Since my brother is already settle there)

does anyone have an idea what is the minimum working experience required for WA State sponsorship?

i tried checking on their website but didn't seem to have this information.

thanks in advance 

ronz


----------



## ronz17 (Apr 28, 2011)

any info regarding this is appreciated.

Thanks

ronz


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

As far as i remember, it was either 5 or 7. Your best bet is to either email them or call up to know it first hand. Good luck! 


armandra!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

ronz17 said:


> Hello,
> 
> i have just got ACS Skill Assessments positive results (ICT Business Analyst), 4 Years Working Expirience and IELTS band 7
> i am short of 5 points and thinking to get WA State sponsorship. (Since my brother is already settle there)
> ...


Hi Ronz - Can you please share the ACS assessment timeline? When did you apply and when exactly you have got the case finalized letter?

Also since this was a quite old post few months back, just wanted to know if the WA SS was successful as well. 

I am waiting for the ACS results as ICT-BA and planning to apply WA SS too.

Your reply would be very much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## ronz17 (Apr 28, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Hi Ronz - Can you please share the ACS assessment timeline? When did you apply and when exactly you have got the case finalized letter?
> 
> Also since this was a quite old post few months back, just wanted to know if the WA SS was successful as well.
> 
> ...



Hiii MaddyOZ - 
i apply to ACS on the 13 April 2011 and got the result on 25 Jul 2011.
i'll get my ielts results on the 26 Aug 2011 (hopefully all 7)

i've check that as long as you can score 60 DIAC points (excluding the WA SS 5 points), you can apply for WA SS.

hope this helps

Thank you


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi,

You work as an Functional Consultant with any ERP products? how many years of exp you have?

Just wanted to know the assessment criteria for ICT BA.

Thanks.


----------



## ronz17 (Apr 28, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Hi,
> 
> You work as an Functional Consultant with any ERP products? how many years of exp you have?
> 
> ...


I am an IT Consultant but not into any ERP products...
i have 6 years experience but ACS only took my last 4 years experience since the first 2 years i was working as System analyst.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok Thanks.

So for claiming the 65 points.

Overseas work experience in nominated occupation or a closely related occupation ->

Three years overseas (of past five years)
5 points
Five years overseas (of past seven years)
10 points

You can get only 5 points? Because BA experience is considered as only 4 yrs for you?


----------



## ronz17 (Apr 28, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Ok Thanks.
> 
> So for claiming the 65 points.
> 
> ...


Correct


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Ohh okay..

I have total of 7 yrs + experience.

1 yr in Mfg industry and then 3 yrs in ERP product support analyst and 3 yrs + as consultant in ERP product.

Whats your view in this for BA assessment....

How many years you think will be granted for BA. 6 yrs or 3+ yrs? I am not sure about the criteria they choose between BA and SA.

Thanks.


----------



## ronz17 (Apr 28, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Ohh okay..
> 
> I have total of 7 yrs + experience.
> 
> ...



it seems the name "Product Support Analyst" is not closely related directly to BA - try changing your job position to "IT Business Manager" or "Business Support Analyst"

try to put in some "business jargons" in the job position... 

Note : this is just from my experience...i might be wrong since ACS is like a blackbox sometimes


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Ronz17 - Did you apply for WA SS ? Whats stage are you in with the PR application?

Cheers.


----------



## ronz17 (Apr 28, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Ronz17 - Did you apply for WA SS ? Whats stage are you in with the PR application?
> 
> Cheers.



Hi MaddyOZ, i am having difficulties to get all 7 in Ielts.. my best option is Visa 475 that too i can apply in May 2012...


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

ronz17 said:


> Hi MaddyOZ, i am having difficulties to get all 7 in Ielts.. my best option is Visa 475 that too i can apply in May 2012...


WA SS doesnt need all 7. You should be able to apply as long as u have 6 in each band.


----------



## ronz17 (Apr 28, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> WA SS doesnt need all 7. You should be able to apply as long as u have 6 in each band.


i do have 6 in all band... but i am still short of 10 points... eligble family sponsorship will give me that 10 points...and my working experience will reach 5 years on may 2012....i know it's really neck to neck schedule before the skillselect comes to effect in july 2012...

i am considering Canada as an option also


----------



## madisonlilac28 (Aug 21, 2011)

Its better to ask an assistance to a attorney that are expert in Visa  and immigration issue. So that you will know where to go and what to do about it. Also ask to embassy or to the immigration office near you for the support information of your problem.


----------

